# sattua vahinko



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I read this announcement in a newspaper:

Ruusu ...lle autoni huomioimisesta, kun sattui vahinko.

Does this mean that the person's car has been broken? Or the person was hit by a car? Or the person fell down on the street?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It's impossible to decipher the intended meaning without context.


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I read this announcement in a newspaper:
> 
> Ruusu ...lle autoni huomioimisesta, kun sattui vahinko.
> 
> Does this mean that the person's car has been broken? Or the person was hit by a car? Or the person fell down on the street?



The literal meaning is,

"A rose for X, for noticing my car when the accident happened."

My guess is that person X saw the other person's car when it was being hit, and therefore can be a witness (for legal purposes). But as GOM said, we can't be sure this interpretation is right without further context.


----------



## Hakro

_"... kun sattui vahinko_ can also mean "when I made a mistake" (without any accident).


----------

